# It Might Get Loud - Jimmy Page, the Edge, Jack White



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Had the good fortunte to catch "It Might Get Loud" at the Toronto Film Festival, though unfortunately missed the premiere Friday night when Jimmy Page, the Edge and Jack White were in attendance and answered questions afterwards.

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/...-might-get-loud-press-conference-diaries.aspx

Amazing film and a must for guitarists of every level, fans and music lovers. Incredible insights. One reviewer described the movie as "a love letter to the electric guitar." The concept behind the film was to take three recognized guitar gods, each from a different generation, then put them in a room together and let them talk about their craft, their instrument. And for good measure, throw a few of their favorite instruments in there with them and let them jam a bit. 

Lots of info online if you google the title and the Q&A is on Youtube.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds very intriging. I'll have to check it out when I can. You can see by my avatar I'm a bit of a Page nut....


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Was just about to post this, but you beat me to it!...:

Ok, so I am not the type of person to get starstruck, but on Friday night I found myself standing about 5 feet away from Jimmy Page, and I haven't been able to stop thinking about it since.

I had tickets to a Film Festival movie, a documentary about the electric guitar, featuring Jimmy Page, The Edge, and Jack White. I hadn't given it any thought, but of course at these film-fest things, the subjects of documentaries often attend the screening. Long story short, I was standing out in front of the theater, which was the auditorium at Ryerson University, and a couple of black cars pull up. The first is a Cadillac SUV, and The Edge jumps out of the passenger seat, wearing his toque and the whole bit, and quickly scurried through the crowd to the interview area/red carpet they had set up. He was about 20 feet away from me, kind of cool, but like I said, I don't really get starstruck. 

But the car behind was a Town Car limo-type thing, and I had an out-of-body experience as Jimmy Page himself stepped out of the back. He had a 3/4 length trenchcoat and sunglasses on, and he looked the coolest old SOB in the world. He had to come around the back of the car to reach the sidewalk, and he passed within 5 feet of me. The only thing that stopped me from throwing myself down in the "I'm-not-worthy!" pose was the burly cop between us. 

Seriously, it was absolutely electrifying. In the few seconds that it took for him to pass me, my teenage years flashed before my eyes and I was transported back to my high school music room, listening to Zeppelin during lunch breaks. This was the guy we idolized all that time, in the flesh and alive like a normal person before me. I've met plenty of "famous" people in my life, but this was different, this was the first time I've been reduced to a giddy, staring, grinning fan. It was awesome. 

Anyway, the movie turned out to be fantastic too. It's called "It Might Get Loud", and it consists of a series of interviews with the three guitarists about their experiences with the electric guitar. There's lots of playing in it, including some unrehearsed jams with all three guitarists together. Lots of great interview stuff too, these guys really opened themselves up to the cameras. They even did some live Q&A in the theater afterwards. I highly recommend it to any guitarist, particularly if you like rock/blues. I walked out just stunned and so pleased with the movie (and Jimmy!), and I'll be getting this thing on DVD as soon as it's available so I can watch it a bunch more times.

--- D


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Duster - you're right about the DVD. I was also thinking about that from the point of view of the usual "extras", out-takes, etc..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

db62 said:


> Had the good fortunte to catch "It Might Get Loud" at the Toronto Film Festival, though unfortunately missed the premiere Friday night when Jimmy Page, the Edge and Jack White were in attendance and answered questions afterwards.
> 
> http://network.nationalpost.com/np/...-might-get-loud-press-conference-diaries.aspx
> 
> ...




Page, The Edge and Jack White.......



One of these things is not like the others. One of these things is not the same (Sesame Street tune is playing in my brain now)


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Haaaa. Actually, the great thing about the movie is learning more about each one of the guitarists, and the big insight for me is that each one is so uniquely different. Depending on which angle you're observing from, one of them is always the odd man out.

In the movie, The Edge (or is it just Edge?) comes off as the odd man out in his extensive use of pedals and effects to get his sounds, while the other two are much more into an organic soul-ful sound. The Edge sometimes looks like a Audi and Mercedes driving investment banker more than a rocker.

Jack White is the odd man out because he's not a mega-worldwide rockstar like the other two (although that's debatable). He actually comes off as the most creative, genuine, and weird of the group. He takes his stuff more seriously than the other two, strangely, but he's very funny. 

Jimmy is the odd man out because he's so much older than the other two. His knowledge and humility both come through in equal amounts, and his enthusiasm for music is as childlike as ever. But you can't help thinking that the world has changed so much that he might not be able to keep up with it. He reminds me of my dad. Brilliant, creative, enthusiastic, but also willing to let the new generation take their turn.

My preconceived notions were challenged in the movie, that's for certain, particularly with respect to Jack White. I might catch some flack for this, but I'm pretty sure he's a genius who people will be talking about 30 years from now. I found myself drawing parallels between the young Jimmy and the current Jack.

--- D


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Duster said:


> My preconceived notions were challenged in the movie, that's for certain, particularly with respect to Jack White. I might catch some flack for this, but I'm pretty sure he's a genius who people will be talking about 30 years from now. I found myself drawing parallels between the young Jimmy and the current Jack.--- D


I don't know about that, the past couple of years I've read a few interviews with Old Shool guitar players etc and when asked about the new generation of genius's Jack White's name always comes up.. Usually along with John Mayer. I don't much care for White's music , but I love that he tripped around the whole of Canada and played a song on a WPG bus or a 1 note concert at a bar in NFLD. I'll be looking forward to seeing that movie for sure.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Two are from the British Isles, and one is not?
> 
> Two have "real" names and one doesn't?
> 
> ...


In order not to offend those who believe Jack White is in the same league as the other two, I'll drop it.

And yes, I have heard parts of several of the Loretta Lynn / Jack White collaboration, as well as more than enough of the White Stripes and White's other projects to form an opinion.

Personally though, I think Bob Dylan is as good a guitarist as White....

White a genius? Well he's sure fooled some folks into thinking so.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> To be fair, I wasn't ranking white as a skilled guitarist. He's got one production credit that to my ears is a great piece of work. He's definitely got his own "sound" as far as recorded music productions go. There's nothing wrong with that, it worked for Phil Spector.
> 
> I've been on record a long time that I think there is very little greatness in art. There is a lot of very good, and Page and Edge definitely land in that pile...Jack White is probable circling that group, looking for a way in. Are any of the three of them a genius? I'd bet real money the answer is no.
> 
> And I think Bob Dylan is as good a drummer as Meg White, so take that!!!!:smile:


Fair enough. I think the term "genius" is used far too liberally and would agree that none of the above fall into that rather exclusive group. Even so, I've heard nothing that indicates to me that White is in the same league as the Edge or Jimmy Page, either in terms of playing OR writing.




I agree about the drumming as well.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Like I said, I knew I would take some flack for it, but he genuinely surprised me. I too think that genius is a very overused word. I also think genius doesn't have a lot to do with technical proficiency or being "great" at playing an instrument, or intelligence. To me it's more about doing something in a way that is different from the way it's been done before, seeing the world in a way that others before have not, and creating something new. Most geniuses are very weird, and the line between genius and idiocy is often tenuous. Usually it takes a long, long time for the jury to come in on that one, and it's usually hard to tell at the time if someone is a genius or just a weirdo bullshit artist.

I used to think White was just kind of aping the whole old-school rock/blues thing, and that not much of what he did is original. I've liked his music well enough, and I've sometimes gotten the sense that there's more to it than meets the eye. As I watched the movie, I got that feeling quite strongly and I've thought - could this annoying pale-faced poser who takes himself way too seriously actually be onto something? I'm just saying, he might be more than he seems. Let's talk about this again in 30 years.

The opening scene is pretty cool, where White builds a very crude electric guitar in a minute or two with a couple of blocks of wood, a pickup, a steel wire and a coke bottle. The building of it was cool and funny, but the sound he makes with it was actually musical.

--- D


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Duster...great story about Page. I probibly would have reacted the way you did, or start screaming like a teenage girl. The man is my "guitar god" and the only guitarist that comes close in my books is Billy Gibbons. (I,m not open to debate on that....for me Page will always be #1) The comments on White really make me want to see the film even more. I have been interested in his music for a few years and the stuff I've seen him do on Austin City Limits was fantastic. The Edge.....well I'm not into U2 very much.....he is a good musician but to me he just seems to lack the passion Page and White have.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Tarl said:


> Duster...great story about Page. I probibly would have reacted the way you did, or start screaming like a teenage girl. The man is my "guitar god" and the only guitarist that comes close in my books is Billy Gibbons. (I,m not open to debate on that....for me Page will always be #1) The comments on White really make me want to see the film even more. I have been interested in his music for a few years and the stuff I've seen him do on Austin City Limits was fantastic. The Edge.....well I'm not into U2 very much.....he is a good musician but to me he just seems to lack the passion Page and White have.


Funny you should say that. When the limo rolled up, the guy sitting next to Page in the back seat was wearing a hat, a pair of sunglasses, and a scraggly beard that ran down to the mid-chest area. My first reaction was "is that Billy Gibbons?" But then I thought how ridiculous, could two of the world's best guitarists be sitting in the same car together? Are they buddies or something, that would even make that possible? Frankly, I dismissed it as being highly unlikely, and besides, it happened fast and I was so thrilled about Page. I mean, any white dude with a hat, sunglasses, and beard will look like Billy Gibbons.... And if it really was him, I would think he would have been introduced in the theatre. But now, I'm wondering about that...

--- D


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> Are you chanelling Nigel Tufnel????


I do it often, I can't help myself.

--- D


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

White obviously isn't for everyone. I'm a BIG fan of his entire body of work. Very creative in the studio, good songwriter. Great live performer too, we saw them on the tour referenced above. Quirky as hell, which is either charming or annoying depending how you see things:wave:. Takes chances, nobody would call him the greatest guitar player around but he's not scared to go for it and make mistakes in the process.

Can't wait to see the movie referenced, 3 guys I really like.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I can understand Jimmy Page...he is after all.....DA Man..but Jack White and "the edge"?....would'nt even have been on my top ten list.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> I can understand Jimmy Page...he is after all.....DA Man..but Jack White and "the edge"?....would'nt even have been on my top ten list.


I dunno, not my thing either, but when I took a few lessons a few years ago, my teacher told me all the kiddies wanted to learn Seven Nation Army. If someone is connecting with the kids and inspiring them to want to play, that can't be a bad thing now can it?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I dunno, not my thing either, but when I took a few lessons a few years ago, my teacher told me all the kiddies wanted to learn Seven Nation Army. If someone is connecting with the kids and inspiring them to want to play, that can't be a bad thing now can it?


Oh..i can understand why they'de want to learn it..THERE AIN'T NOTHING TO LEARN..LOL.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Fair enough. I think the term "genius" is used far too liberally and would agree that none of the above fall into that rather exclusive group. Even so, I've heard nothing that indicates to me that White is in the same league as the Edge or Jimmy Page, either in terms of playing OR writing.
> 
> I agree about the drumming as well.


I was forced to sit through Cold Mountain - he's no genius as an actor either.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> Oh..i can understand why they'de want to learn it..THERE AIN'T NOTHING TO LEARN..LOL.[/QUOT
> 
> Ha! Yeah I know, but far be it from me to call someone else crap, Gord knows I like lots of music that other people would deem as schlock. But hey he's making money and playing with the likes of Jimmi and the Edge (as much as I like U2, Edge's stuff just all sounds the same)


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> al3d said:
> 
> 
> > Oh..i can understand why they'de want to learn it..THERE AIN'T NOTHING TO LEARN..LOL.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> Starbuck said:
> 
> 
> > THe Edge does'nt do it for me either. anyone who use a "word" for a name, is out for me. for that generation, Eddie would have been a far better choice. He's influance a LOAD more guitar player then the Edge as. when's the last time you've heard someone mention him as a real inspiration!!
> ...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> al3d said:
> 
> 
> > Um, NEVER?
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> Starbuck said:
> 
> 
> > well..maybe not NEVER..hehehe
> ...


----------

